# Heli Loggers ???



## XJPete87 (May 22, 2010)

Anybody seen the new show called Heli Loggers on the Planet Green Channel? http://planetgreen.discovery.com/tv/heli-loggers-treehugger-logging.html

Watched for the first time today.. Non stop chainsaw and tree climbing action. I watched for two hours straight today during the rain. Its pretty good.


----------



## banshee67 (May 23, 2010)

XJPete87 said:


> Anybody seen the new show called Heli Loggers on the Planet Green Channel? http://planetgreen.discovery.com/tv/heli-loggers-treehugger-logging.html
> 
> Watched for the first time today.. Non stop chainsaw and tree climbing action. I watched for two hours straight today during the rain. Its pretty good.



best show of its kind
never seen a saw running on the others
ive seen them climb some 8-9ft diameter trees
its not a new show, these are all old episodes, this planet green channel must have bought it or something, because they play em all the time now, keep watching, great show


----------



## Bruce 46 (May 23, 2010)

I love that show, lots of cutting, climbing, it didn't take me long for me to realize that I am not cut out for that kind of work, being up that high in a tree!


----------



## Joe21 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah that show definatly has more saw and climbing action than any other show out there.


----------

